# Randy Durling / Jessica Robin Durling / Ace Keddy / That Transgender Chick



## Army Burger (Jun 19, 2016)

Meet Randy Durling, more commonly known as Jessica Robin Durling, AKA That Transgender Chick. This 20 year old is a Journalism student at the University of King's College in Halifax, Nova Scotia. Much like Avy the Awful Alliteration Assface All Abhor, Jessica has a Facebook page where she recycles the same crap from Assigned Male, with some of her orignal low effort content.





Possibly a furry?

Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Jessica-R-Durling-549800225039203/
http://archive.md/SPl2Z

Personal Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/jessica.r.durling
http://archive.md/8Ut5n

Twitter: https://twitter.com/elmsjustice
http://archive.md/k7G9l

Tumblr: http://elmsjustice.tumblr.com/
http://archive.md/iqUZf

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/jessicadurling/
http://archive.md/NRe7G

Wordpress: https://jessicadurling.wordpress.com/
http://archive.md/2VtCt

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuSkM0Tvsp5_rcxND6WDJfg
http://archive.md/jcCoG

Gender Identity Watch page: https://genderidentitywatch.com/2013/12/25/jessica-robin-durling/
http://archive.md/sf4Xt

It turns out that Jessica had a run-in with Cathy Brennan a few years ago:









Jessica has excellent dumb naming abilities.





Another person who was triggered by Garlic Bread Memes






muh patriarchy!






The nerve of these people!


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jun 19, 2016)

If this bovine influx doesn't stop, we're going to need to start importing some Muslims with trigger discipline.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jun 19, 2016)

This person's parents spent a small fortune on their face


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 19, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> This person's parents spent a small fortune on their face



They need to spend more


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jun 19, 2016)

Men start so young with comb-overs nowadays, don't they?


----------



## MediExcalibur2012 (Jun 19, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> They need to spend more



If you try and polish shit; it's still shit no matter how hard you polish it


----------



## Terence Trent D'ARPA (Jun 19, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Possibly a furry?



I think the guy on the right farted for the camera.


----------



## MMX (Jun 19, 2016)

MediExcalibur2012 said:


> If you try and polish shit; it's still shit no matter how hard you polish it



I think you mean
"You cant polish a turd you just cover everything else in shit".


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 19, 2016)

MMX said:


> I think you mean
> "You cant polish a turd you just cover everything else in shit".


Ahh, the Locria method


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 22, 2016)

She got the Mean Girls character's name wrong.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Army Burger (Jun 26, 2016)

Damn those evil Cisheteros!


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 27, 2016)

I WILL NOT KEEP CALM
I WILL RAISE HELL
UNTIL THE FUCKING RE-TARDS SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO OUTSIDE


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 27, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


You wear an excessive amount of makeup.... And a wig.
You also have dicks.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## trashpanda (Jun 27, 2016)

If you were a regular everyday female, you wouldn't be a trаnswoman.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 29, 2016)

Sounds like she has Locria disease. That is, they can't get a girl as a male, so they think going tranny will increase their chances.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 29, 2016)

What's with all these tran.s lolcows and being "lesbian"? Are men not good enough for them?


----------



## Ruin (Jun 29, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> What's with all these tran.s lolcows and being "lesbian"? Are men not good enough for them?



"Lesbians are hot" ~ Every autist ever


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Jun 29, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>



Yeah, damn that media for trying to make trans people look attractive in some way, everyone should obviously just prefer to see men with huge pores, bad skin and a Hulk Hogan hairstyle instead, cause that's the feminine Holy Grail.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jun 29, 2016)

Yet another man who thinks he's really a woman who is sexually attracted to women? He thinks it's more likely that he's sexually defective in two unusual ways (transgender plus lesbian) than in just one (gender dysphoria)?


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## PTNR 2.0 (Jul 2, 2016)

>wrong sex

I love when snowflakes get their own newspeak wrong.

(Psst, hey Jessica, biological sex != gender. Even within the worldview of most Tumblrinas like yourself, sex is the biological and physiological characteristics humans have while gender is the roles, behaviors and attributes society assigns to and views as appropriate for men and women (and whatever other genderspecial tucutes you may think exist). The only way the doctor would have been mistaken about the baby's sex is if they don't know what a penis or vulva looks like, or if the baby was intersex and had indeterminate genitalia.)


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 2, 2016)

We built this city with lots of troons


----------



## Danger (Jul 2, 2016)

"So in this ultrasound picture you can clearly see a penis. But that doesn't mean anything so don't start buying football stuff yet dad, you shitlord."


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 2, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> We built this city with lots of troons


Now that their numbers are up can we declare an open season?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jul 2, 2016)

I wonder if this apparent spike in tran.s populations is because people are less shy about their gender dysphoria or if it's just because the transtender craze is really kicking off due to enablers on social media.

I think we all know the answer to that one.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 2, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


The funny thing is with all these people trying to be unique: they aren't. They all want to be women.
Also, doctors know a shitton more about identifying a person's biological sex than some SJW dumbasses on Facebook or Tumblr, that's exactly what they are qualified to do.


----------



## kookerpie (Jul 2, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> What's with all these tran.s lolcows and being "lesbian"? Are men not good enough for them?


Because they are straight, autistic men with fetishes


----------



## Maria Mint (Jul 2, 2016)

He looks like he plays Bret Michaels in a Poison cover band.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jul 2, 2016)

kookerpie said:


> Because they are straight, autistic men with fetishes



Also now if women reject them they can cry oppression


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## MMX (Jul 3, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> We built this city with lots of troons



1.4 million 
But i thought you guys were unique special snowflakes


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jul 3, 2016)

Oh, yes, PLEASE start your own city! That would be the best thing ever! Troontown, just imagine it.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jul 3, 2016)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Oh, yes, PLEASE start your own city! That would be the best thing ever! Troontown, just imagine it.


Makes it easier to bomb them all.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 3, 2016)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Oh, yes, PLEASE start your own city! That would be the best thing ever! Troontown, just imagine it.


How about "Australatina" or "Cwcville"? One of those would work better.


----------



## MMX (Jul 3, 2016)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Oh, yes, PLEASE start your own city! That would be the best thing ever! Troontown, just imagine it.



Population 1.4 million trans woman
Zero biological woman


----------



## PTNR 2.0 (Jul 3, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I wonder if this apparent spike in tran.s populations is because people are less shy about their gender dysphoria or if it's just because the transtender craze is really kicking off due to enablers on social media.
> 
> I think we all know the answer to that one.



All joking aside, to me, it's a combination of factors (and there is often some overlap):



Spoiler



-Actual trans people coming out since society is becoming more accepting and social media is even more accepting yet. This accounts for a _tiny_ amount of the overall population explosion since actually being trans is rare as shit. This is the only category with no real overlap since these people are actually trans and aren't just gross autistic oppression olympians who want to fuck lesbians.

-Cispeople identifying as trans for cool kid/oppression points. idislikecispeople fits squarely into this category, but so do pretty much all tucutes to a degree.

-Cispeople who think being trans will expand their dating pool by letting them attract lesbians. These are the ones you often see shaming lesbians for not wanting to date a dude with a dick just because he wears a dress. Chris-chan is an easy example (though he also falls into the autist category and to my knowledge doesn't shame lesbians).

-Legitimately mentally ill people who end up identifying as trans because their brain is all fucked up due to preexisting psych issues. Chloe is a good example, Pixyteri is currently hurdling head first into this category.

-Sexual deviants fetishizing being trans; the vast majority are FTM (and thus have autogynophilia). Their identity is a part of their sex life and little else and kink shaming is viewed almost as negatively as racism, sexism, homphobia in socjus circles (in fact, it's common to hear sjws claim that no oppression is any better or worse than any other; that is, they're all equally bad) which leads to said perverts being coddled rather than challenged on their bullshit like someone dressing in blackface would be. Locria and Laurelai are examples. 

-Autists whose inability to understand social cues including gender roles leads them to decide that they're snowflakegender because doing so allows them to set their own norms and behaviors rather than follow any sort of preset roles. They often make no or very little attempts to pass since they're often oblivious to some degree as how a different gender presents itself because autism. Fire is a good example, though he also fetishes it, as is Chris though he also thinks it'll expand his dating pool.


----------



## pickledance (Jul 3, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


In Canada the reasons for needing to know a trans person’s biological sex include the fact that blood from women who have been pregnant can cause a reaction in some recipients, so blood from all biologically female donors is divided differently than male donors. It’s all used, but female plasma is sent for processing to avoid any potential reactions.

That and gay and bi men still present the most new cases of HIV so get screened extra accordingly. If you were a gay guy last year and a straight woman this year then you need that screening as well due to your partners, not your gender.

But sure people having allergies to some blood and literally dying is just nothing at all compared to the feelings of being asked an uncomfortable question.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Jul 3, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> What's with all these tran.s lolcows and being "lesbian"? Are men not good enough for them?


They hate themselves enough to project that onto others. 

Or so I can safely assume


----------



## Positron (Jul 3, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


You don't have a "Schrodinger's dick", whatever it is
You have a normal dick like all other men.  Pity your brain is fucked up.



Ntwadumela said:


> The funny thing is with all these people trying to be unique: they aren't. They all want to be women.


He doesn't want to be a woman.
He wants to be something whose gender you cannot tell - hence "Schrodinger's dick".


----------



## MMX (Jul 3, 2016)

PTNR 2.0 said:


> All joking aside, to me, it's a combination of factors (and there is often some overlap):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would throw in one extra point, what i call the first factor.
Theres an increasing amount of failed writers, actors, game devs and artists who have decided to play the trans card to elevate their status. They know they can never achieve anything as CIS but becoming tranz opens up a new audience and gives them a chance to be the first tranz "insert blank here".
Often you get cases were someone is claiming to be the first trans woman to have a newyork times bestseller and appear in a major starring role blissfully unaware its already been done.


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Jul 3, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Damn those evil Cisheteros!


Wholesome whole-grain Cisheteros (tm) are a nutritious part of this balanced breakfast.


----------



## PTNR 2.0 (Jul 3, 2016)

Reminder yet again that tranny death figures are so inflated because they include sex workers in 3rd world hellholes out of "solidarity" (which they then apply to non-sex worker trannies living in the USA because arguing with any degree of intellectual honesty is for cishet oppressors I guess) which surprise, surprise have wayyyyy higher rates of murder and suicide than non-sex workers in countries that don't look like Mad Max-style dystopias.

Basically, tranny hookers in Argentina get killed at a higher rate, therefor this somehow means that "1 in 5" (or whatever the claim is) white cismen in dresses who live a vastly more privileged existence in the USA and whose only "job" seems to be fishing for tardbux on GFM will be murdered too.

TL;DR: the fact that someone like Phil can lead the sort of life he does, in the area he does, with the attitude and personality he does yet literally has to *lie and invent oppression he "faces"* shows that the inflated tranny death numbers applied to the USA are bullshit.

(Don't get me wrong, if Phil lived in Bolivia or some shit, he'd not only have been killed, they'd likely have found a way to bring him back to life just so they could kill him again. But in America? The most hardship he faces is deciding his next bike tattoo and whining about money because he spent it all on cheese.)


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jul 3, 2016)

PTNR 2.0 said:


> Reminder yet again that tranny death figures are so inflated because they include sex workers in 3rd world hellholes (which they then apply to trannies living in the USA because arguing with any degree of intellectual honesty is for cishet oppressors I guess) which surprise, surprise have wayyyyy higher rates of murder and suicide than non-sex workers in countries that don't look like Mad Max-style dystopias.
> 
> Basically, tranny hookers in Argentina get killed at a higher rate, therefor this somehow means that "1 in 5" (or whatever the claim is) white cismen in dresses who live a vastly more privileged existence in the USA and whose only "job" seems to be fishing for tardbux on GFM will be murdered too.
> 
> ...



This.  Jess is in no danger.


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 3, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> This.  Jess is in no danger.


Agreed. Halifax is one of the safest places that Jessica could be living in.


----------



## pickledance (Jul 3, 2016)

PTNR 2.0 said:


> Reminder yet again that tranny death figures are so inflated because they include sex workers in 3rd world hellholes out of "solidarity" (which they then apply to non-sex worker trannies living in the USA because arguing with any degree of intellectual honesty is for cishet oppressors I guess) which surprise, surprise have wayyyyy higher rates of murder and suicide than non-sex workers in countries that don't look like Mad Max-style dystopias.
> 
> Basically, tranny hookers in Argentina get killed at a higher rate, therefor this somehow means that "1 in 5" (or whatever the claim is) white cismen in dresses who live a vastly more privileged existence in the USA and whose only "job" seems to be fishing for tardbux on GFM will be murdered too.
> 
> ...


And they're Canadian so are afforded even more privlege than American trans people. Sex reassignment here is 100% covered including face sculpting and implants if the person can prove via doctors their dysphoria is bad enough that it's that or suicide.

The only think that isn't out right covered is perscriptions but basic $10 a month no medical reqired insurance covers that.

I get some actual trans people need those surgeries cause their neurosis is so bad about it that they literally can't leave the house to work. So it's surgery or have an otherwise capable adult on income support and the surgery is cheaper in the long run. But with the influx of special snowflakes the resources that would go to that kind of trans person go to those snowflake fucks and can fuck up actual trans people's ability to function.

In short the people contibuting most to tran suicide rates are tucutes clogging the system.


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## PTNR 2.0 (Jul 3, 2016)

"Relationships that have any sort of inherent power dynamic are RAPE because you CAN'T GIVE CONSENT unless it's BD/SM, DD/LG, poly or *insert lifestyle kink here* in which case DON'T YOU DARE SLUTSHAME YOU PROBLEMATIC HUMAN TIRE FIRE"


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Jul 3, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


There's an "inherent power dynamic" in incest that is absent from normal relationships?

A relationship that includes a "power dynamic" cannot also include consent?

Are there any other baseless assertions you'd like to pull out of your ass?


----------



## NQ 952 (Jul 3, 2016)

1) how does any relationship NOT include a power dynamic?

2) Most importantly, why do these lunatics ALWAYS want their own city full of like minded lunatics?


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 3, 2016)

LordKaT said:


> 2) Most importantly, why do these lunatics ALWAYS want their own city full of like minded lunatics?


So they can feel "safe", and finally get laid.


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 3, 2016)

, so feminine


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jul 4, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


Wtf do polyamoury and incest have to do with homophobia?


----------



## pickledance (Jul 4, 2016)

ActualKiwi said:


> Wtf do polyamoury and incest have to do with homophobia?


I think they're trying to point out how some right wing people will go "gay marriage, what next, bestiality, incest, pedophilia??" But then he completely undermines the point of saying it's a dumb slippery slope argument by providing exactly the same slope.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jul 4, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> , so feminine



Eh, honestly he almost passed here.  From behind at this angle and lighting he does actually look like a skinny, lanky girl.

Oh what shock awaits when he turns around


----------



## Maria Mint (Jul 4, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Eh, honestly he almost passed here. From behind at this angle and lighting he does actually look like a skinny, lanky girl.



This is what confuses me. Do crossdressers just not exist anymore? In the right light, with the right dress, and with all of the planets aligned correctly, he looks like the perfect trap. Nowadays all crossdressers are tranny lesbians who are totally real women and not just dudes who like dressing up like women.


----------



## pickledance (Jul 4, 2016)

Maria Mint said:


> This is what confuses me. Do crossdressers just not exist anymore? In the right light, with the right dress, and with all of the planets aligned correctly, he looks like the perfect trap. Nowadays all crossdressers are tranny lesbians who are totally real women and not just dudes who like dressing up like women.


Not allowed to be a transvestite now. It's "problematic" like drag is. For reasons... Who knows.


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 4, 2016)

Crossover with the Alliteration Assface All Abhor, Avy.


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 31, 2016)

Randy shares a "classic" from Assigned Fail


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 31, 2016)

On the one hand, she definitely passes better than most of the Rat King cows. On the other hand, she shares Assigned Male and other transtrender crap all over her Facebook.

So is she genuinely transgender or not?


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 1, 2016)

trombonista said:


> On the one hand, she definitely passes better than most of the Rat King cows. On the other hand, she shares Assigned Male and other transtrender crap all over her Facebook.
> 
> So is she genuinely transgender or not?



She is genuinely transgender, but she is also genuinely retarded, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Chinaman (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh Christ, I know this gorilla. Well I know OF him anyway. Went to school with him and used to bully his faggot ass then too. Apparently I didn't do a very good job.


----------



## MMX (Aug 30, 2016)

trombonista said:


> On the one hand, she definitely passes better than most of the Rat King cows.



Winner for the lowest bar ever


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 30, 2016)

Where's Jasper when you need him to make another Facebook page an hero itself

Jfc he picked the worst time to get banned by angry furries


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 30, 2016)

Chinaman said:


> Oh Christ, I know this gorilla. Well I know OF him anyway. Went to school with him and used to bully his faggot ass then too. Apparently I didn't do a very good job.



I've encountered him before IRL as well. What was he like before he went full tranny?


----------



## Chinaman (Aug 30, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> I've encountered him before IRL as well. What was he like before he went full tranny?


Giant nerd, used to try to get people to play his magical realm Dungeons&Dragons shit. The irony is I was into D&D and fucked with him covertly on wizards of the coast forum.

MOD NOTE 
I had to cut most of the post because frankly no one wants to know how much you know about ninjas or how hot your wife is .
No one asked and no one cares.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 30, 2016)

Chinaman said:


> Giant nerd, used to try to get people to play his magical realm Dungeons&Dragons shit. The irony is I was into D&D and fucked with him covertly on wizards of the coast forum.



He still talks to people in a similar manner. My IRL interactions with him have ended with me basically feeling the same way you and many other people probably have.


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 23, 2016)

Reeing about Rocky Horror, when the real horror is his face


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Oct 23, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Reeing about Rocky Horror, when the real horror is his face


Many people before you forged the trail for LGBT acceptance that you take for granted now. Please shut the fuck up.


----------



## ccoinhoarder (Oct 23, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Reeing about Rocky Horror, when the real horror is his face



I wonder exactly how long it takes to understand the difference between transvestism and transsexualism. 
Am I a prodigy? Am I some sort of grand whiz-kid for understanding the difference pretty much immediately?
Do these people just, like, not understand the difference between crossdressing and transsexualism?
Do they understand it makes them look like butthurt men in dresses when they try and bring this up? Men can dress like women and not identify as a woman, it's been a thing since goddamn Shakespeare.


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Oct 23, 2016)

ccoinhoarder said:


> Am I some sort of grand whiz-kid for understanding the difference pretty much immediately?


Troons are far south of whiz-kids.


----------



## ccoinhoarder (Oct 23, 2016)

Duck Duck TUUURN said:


> Troons are far south of whiz-kids.


It's just bizarre. Literally half of the hook of the most well-known song from the goddamn movie is "I'm a sweet _transvestite_". AKA, a man in a dress. AKA, something they try their hardest to distance themselves from most of the time.

Maybe they're just mad Tim Curry is more woman than them.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 23, 2016)

ccoinhoarder said:


> It's just bizarre. Literally half of the hook of the most well-known song from the goddamn movie is "I'm a sweet _transvestite_". AKA, a man in a dress. AKA, something they try their hardest to distance themselves from most of the time.
> 
> Maybe they're just mad Tim Curry is more woman than them.



They hate transvestites because to them they're just men in dresses making a mockery of the transgender cause.


----------



## AlanRickmanIsDead (Oct 23, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> They hate transvestites because to them they're just men in dresses making a mockery of the transgender cause.


Yup, it's tranny blackface or something.


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 23, 2016)

Appropriate choice of toque, as he is wicked ugly


----------



## AlanRickmanIsDead (Oct 23, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Appropriate choice of toque, as he is wicked ugly


I would ejaculate in her ass and mouth, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Oct 23, 2016)

Duck Duck TUUURN said:


> Many people before you forged the trail for LGBT acceptance that you take for granted now. Please shut the fuck up.



That is an excellent point. Rocky Horror was the first few steps of that particular Yellow Brick Road.

It was like the libraries that banned Huckleberry Finn because Mark Twain used the word google throughout. *smh*


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 23, 2016)

"Self-identified butch woman"


----------



## PTNR 2.0 (Oct 23, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Reeing about Rocky Horror, when the real horror is his face



Saying a transvestism is "cis gaze of transness" smacks of kink shaming.

p r e t t y p r o b l e m a t i c m y d u d e


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 23, 2016)

PTNR 2.0 said:


> Saying a transvestism is "cis gaze of transness" smacks of kink shaming.



Never mind invalidating that the person who wrote the script is openly trans.


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 23, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Never mind invalidating that the person who wrote the script is openly trans.



They're probably triggered by the fact that he refers to himself as a tranny.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 22, 2016)

Jessica spoke on Trans Day of Remembrance:


----------



## NQ 952 (Nov 23, 2016)

my god why does every troon sound like CWC


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 23, 2016)

Way to totally miss the point, Randy. Also, having some ugly bitch give the finger doesn't strengthen your argument.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 23, 2016)

I hadn't thought about it this way before.  Fuck trannies, man!  They elected Trump!


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 23, 2016)

Take a shot.


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Nov 24, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Take a shot.


I can't help but wonder how many tranns females are disporportionately murdered while, say, studying at the library or volunteering at an animal shelter versus the number that are murdered while fucking around in dingy bars at night trying to slut it up and "have fun."
If your game is above ground in open daylight doing something productive, chances are you are not going to experience any more violence than anyone else. This obviously differs geographically, but if you are already out, presenting and doing your thing, you are probably in a town or city that lacks the Islamic Content to give a shit, so just play it safe and you probably won't die.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 24, 2016)

Jesus Christ, the lack of self-awareness is astounding


----------



## Caddchef (Nov 24, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Jesus Christ, the lack of self-awareness is astounding


Unfortunately for you that's exactly how it works.


----------



## Positron (Nov 24, 2016)

Quit saying "woman with a penis".  Full stop.   It doesn't work like that.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 24, 2016)

More autistic genital talk


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> More autistic genital talk



Motorcycles are just bikes with engines.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 24, 2016)

"As a little girl"

You may be a little bitch, but you're not a girl


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeah, I no longer believe "Jessica" is trans.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 24, 2016)

Such a little girl


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Such a little girl



Kid was a swishy fairy as a child and grew up to pretend he's a sexy woman.

This right here is why we need the draft to come back.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 24, 2016)

nope nope nope


----------



## Positron (Nov 24, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>



Bicycles and motorcycles are _human inventions_ while genitals are not, you dumb chode.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 24, 2016)

If it isn't rocket science Randy, then how come your stupid ass can't realize that what you wrote is complete bullshit?


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Nov 24, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> If it isn't rocket science Randy, then how come your stupid ass can't realize that what you wrote is complete bullshit?


Jessica's rants are similar to most troon speil, and it's basically an argument over semantics and definitions. Labels. What is so inherently important about the word "woman" that you have to bend all convention and precedence to redefine that particular word? If you are proud of who you are then you can step out the door looking and acting however the fuck you want and if it ever comes up you can say without a shred of guilt or shame that you're a guy.

See, "It isn't rocket science"?!


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 25, 2016)

Duck Duck TUUURN said:


> Jessica's rants are similar to most troon speil, and it's basically an argument over semantics and definitions. Labels. What is so inherently important about the word "woman" that you have to bend all convention and precedence to redefine that particular word? If you are proud of who you are then you can step out the door looking and acting however the fuck you want and if it ever comes up you can say without a shred of guilt or shame that you're a guy.
> 
> See, "It isn't rocket science"?!



The worst part about this is that Randy's studying journalism at university. I really hope that none of the news outlets in the area are dumb enough to hire him.


----------



## Positron (Nov 25, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> The worst part about this is that Randy's studying journalism at university. I really hope that none of the news outlets in the area are dumb enough to hire him.


Given the cesspool that "journalism" has become nowadays, he looks like hot property.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 25, 2016)

Positron said:


> Given the cesspool that "journalism" has become nowadays, he looks like hot property.



He'd be Brianna Wu except with an actual university degree


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 19, 2016)

More brilliant wisdom from Randy. The article he linked to didn't even work.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 6, 2017)

TFW this face swap makes Randy look less hideous.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 25, 2017)

http://www.thecoast.ca/halifax/trans-exclusionists-target-halifax-trans-women/Content?oid=6609251

http://archive.md/NtNDT

Randy has been screeching about TERFs in a local newspaper.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 25, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> http://www.thecoast.ca/halifax/trans-exclusionists-target-halifax-trans-women/Content?oid=6609251
> 
> http://archive.md/NtNDT
> 
> Randy has been screeching about TERFs in a local newspaper.



He also claims penises are female sexual organs. Troons are the flat earthers of the lgb t community.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Mar 25, 2017)

The comment section for that article is full of REEEing. 

https://www.facebook.com/TheCoastHalifax/posts/10154626114862695

Feel free to cap it, it's pretty funny. I would but I don't feel Lightshot caps are the best quality and I'm not sure how to get them big and clear like some of you can do.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 25, 2017)

Randy has a friend who draws the faces of Queer Nova Scotians, and he was selected last week. What a beautiful, accurate drawing....


----------



## PTNR 2.0 (Mar 25, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> If it isn't rocket science Randy, then how come your stupid ass can't realize that what you wrote is complete bullshit?



Timeline of troon insanity:

2010: "Gender is biological and sometimes, rarely, people are born with brains that are "wired" like the other gender and therefor identify as that gender through purely biological processes".

2011: "Gender is biological and while a trans person's brain may or may not be 'wired' like the other gender, they can experience gender dysphoria as a psychiatric condition wherein their mind doesn't match their biological gender".

2012: "Sex is biological but gender is a combination of biology and social conditioning. Trans people often, but not always, experience gender dysphoria."

2013: "Sex is biological and gender is mostly a social construct that usually but not always correlates with biological sex. Some trans people experience dysphoria, but many don't.".

2014: "Sex is biological, gender is entirely socially constructed and divorced from biological sex. Gender dysphoria exists and is at the root of the transness some experience, is not a necessary component of being trans. "

2015: "Sex is semi-biological, often correlating with sex chromosomes but not always. Gender is a spectrum. Gender dysphoria exists but has nothing at all to do with being trans."

2016: "Sex is a social construct, gender is a malleable spectrum and is largely a choice based on self-identity and nothing else. Transitioning is not a necessary component of being trans. Gender dysphoria doesn't exist and was invented by cishet gatekeepers."

2017: "Sex is a spectrum/social construct, gender is a spectrum/social construct, chromosomes are a spectrum/social construct, biology is a spectrum/social construct. Everything is a spectrum/social construct. Penises are female and vaginas are male." By June, transfemale anuses are decreed to be biological vaginas capable of giving birth through pagan femmagick leading to the TransHerm/TrueHerm Tumblr War of late 2017. It is over by Christmas; casualties are estimated to be in the millions of rage deleted accounts.

20XX: The last two living humans ("Holleigh": transage, pan-fox-aura demibinary XY-bioqueer (post-pronoun) uncircumsized cockwombyn; "Jayssin": 19 (with headmates ranging from 13 months to immortal), transchromosomal (XX, self-IDs as XXXXY) butchbitch apronoun heterodemiqueer HOC (horse of color)) huddle around a burning trash fire for warmth. While they technically have the capability to reproduce and stave off human extinction for a few more generations (before genetic bottlenecking dooms the species) due to their compatible sex organs, neither can stop triggering the other long enough to actually fuck. Instead, the end of humanity comes when Holleigh deems fire to be a social construct and dumps water on their sole source of warmth to debunk the flameist trope that combustion is a necessary component of fire; meanwhile, Jayssin collapses into a heap; triggered beyond all hope of recovery at the blatant display of fireantagonism - one of Jayssin's headmates identifies as trashfirekin and this is LITERAL MURDER. "You...are n-no longer...welcome in t-trashfire...friendly...spacessssss", Jayssin wheezes before expiring due to dehydration as the last of their moisture is allocated to weeping at this supremely problematic picoaggression. Holleigh begins scratching a Twitter callout post chain into the dust with a twig so as to address the mortalnormative behavior of Jayssin's death. They make it to "@norareed" before succumbing themselves.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 25, 2017)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> The comment section for that article is full of REEEing.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheCoastHalifax/posts/10154626114862695
> 
> Feel free to cap it, it's pretty funny. I would but I don't feel Lightshot caps are the best quality and I'm not sure how to get them big and clear like some of you can do.



Huh, your comment "mysteriously" disappeared. I guess The Coast only likes comments that toe a very specific, pre-approved line.


----------



## Beef Thunderpants (Mar 30, 2017)

Maria Mint said:


> This is what confuses me. Do crossdressers just not exist anymore? In the right light, with the right dress, and with all of the planets aligned correctly, he looks like the perfect trap. Nowadays all crossdressers are tranny lesbians who are totally real women and not just dudes who like dressing up like women.


Apparently there is a sizeable transvestite/crossdresser community on tumblr.  And not drag queens either, just guys wanting to dress up like girls and be pretty.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 30, 2017)

Jealous of a hideous tranny? Lol no.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 11, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> TFW this face swap makes Randy look less hideous.



Jessica's father didn't give her a small loan of a million dollars.
He gave her a small loan of a million additional chromosomes.


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 11, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Jessica's father didn't give her a small loan of a million dollars.
> He gave her a small loan of a million additional chromosomes.



Randy comes from a fairly well-off family, so he's basically worth the equivalent of a million dollars for rural Nova Scotia. Now, how does he repay his mother and his late father? By trooning out, of course!


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 14, 2017)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> The comment section for that article is full of REEEing.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheCoastHalifax/posts/10154626114862695
> 
> Feel free to cap it, it's pretty funny. I would but I don't feel Lightshot caps are the best quality and I'm not sure how to get them big and clear like some of you can do.



So I was checking on this thread and decided to see if there were any more comments on the Facebook post that The Coast made, and was greeted with the "Page Not Found" message. I did some digging, and found out that they BAWleeted their Facebook posting of the article due to those pesky, evil TERFS!

An explanation for their decision can be found here:
http://www.thecoast.ca/halifax/to-the-trolls-who-would-silence-trans-writers/Content?oid=6670662

Corresponding Facebook post:

https://www.facebook.com/TheCoastHalifax/posts/10154638928412695


----------



## Army Burger (May 18, 2017)

Crossover with Guillaume Labelle.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 18, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 221898
> 
> Crossover with Guillaume Labelle.


I can't help but think of all the gay and trans rights activists of the past that fought, and were sometimes murdered, to try and convince everybody else that they were just regular people that were a little bit different and that they weren't some cabal of sickos out to target your kids.

Fuck you Bill, fuck you Randy.


----------



## Army Burger (May 18, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> I can't help but think of all the gay and trans rights activists of the past that fought, and were sometimes murdered, to try and convince everybody else that they were just regular people that were a little bit different and that they weren't some cabal of sickos out to target your kids.
> 
> Fuck you Bill, fuck you Randy.



I can't imagine how much of a cesspool Randy's apartment must be.


----------



## ATaleOfSofa (May 19, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> The nerve of these people!



Did someone tell Randy-Jess that he was also Muslim? That would've really made lose his shit.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 19, 2017)

Thanatos said:


> Did someone tell Randy-Jess that he was also Muslim? That would've really made him and Labelle lose their shit.



Gay, down-low, Muslim. Who declared his allegiance to al-Qaida while killing other gays.


----------



## ATaleOfSofa (May 19, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> Gay, down-low, Muslim. Who declared his allegiance to al-Qaida while killing other gays.



But Muslims love gays and are the most peaceful, laid back, and open minded people out there! Unlike those shitty Christians. That's what all those transtrender SJWs told me, so it must be true!


----------



## Predator_Too (May 19, 2017)

That Transgender Chick. Hmm, sounds like something from Channel Autism.


----------



## Army Burger (May 21, 2017)

It's so cute how Randy thinks that he has any potential to influence Facebook's policies.


----------



## Trombonista (May 21, 2017)

They still make Frizz Ease, you know.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (May 21, 2017)

Never knew Edward Furlong went fag.


----------



## RogerWilcoTheFool (May 21, 2017)

Surprised no one brought these up.



Spoiler





 

 

 

 

 



For those who want the article: Here you go.



 



Ego trip much?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 22, 2017)

Randall... please. Martyrs come from being killed for a noble cause. Gandhi is a martyr. Galileo is a martyr. MLK is a martyr. JFK is a martyr. Even Lennon is a martyr.

Trayvon is a thug. Mike Brown is a nigger. And you're some perverted fuck trying to cut his dick off. Big fucking difference.


----------



## Trombonista (May 22, 2017)

That is a good way to get yourself in a lot of trouble. Also, why can't he spell transmisogynists correctly?


----------



## Coldgrip (May 22, 2017)

trombonista said:


> That is a good way to get yourself in a lot of trouble. Also, why can't he spell transmisogynists correctly?


If you're involved in politics, you won't have a personal life.

That and a good way to get doxed is to say you can't be.


----------



## Army Burger (May 22, 2017)

C A T H Y B R E N N A N


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 27, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Also, why can't he spell transmisogynists correctly?



Too lazy and the word isn't counted in the spellcheckers.


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 20, 2017)

Randy got doxxed by a self-described NatSoc and is reeing as a result.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 23, 2017)

Has elmsjustice always been his Twitter handle?


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 23, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Has elmsjustice always been his Twitter handle?


Elmsjustice is what he's used on all his social media platforms aside from Facebook


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 24, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> Elmsjustice is what he's used on all his social media platforms aside from Facebook



Whats Elmsjustice mean?


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 24, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Whats Elmsjustice mean?



He's from a small town called Elmsdale, it's probably tied into that.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jul 24, 2017)

Predator_Too said:


> That Transgender Chick. Hmm, sounds like something from Channel Autism.


There seem to be quite a few Internet nonentities who think they have the notability to call themselves "That [common description of a person]." It might be argued that by using the name "That Transgender Chick"and thus implying uniqueness, Randy is invisibilising the 1,399,999 other transwomen in the world. What a shitlord.


trombonista said:


> That is a good way to get yourself in a lot of trouble. Also, why can't he spell transmisogynists correctly?


Okay, why do so many troons think they pass so well that they can even sleep with someone without anyone figuring that they're male? I swear these people must all be virgins.


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Trombonista (Sep 16, 2017)

That's his new name? Let me guess, he's calling himself nonbinary now too.


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 16, 2017)

trombonista said:


> That's his new name? Let me guess, he's calling himself nonbinary now too.



It's a pseudonym he uses for his personal Facebook account. Which isn't very effective considering his hideous face is plastered all over his profile.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 16, 2017)

Army Burger said:


>


So we need to find them and drive a stake through their heart? That's what I'm getting from this.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Sep 16, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> So we need to find them and drive a stake through their heart? That's what I'm getting from this.


Might not be a stake. Like, the vampire's aversion to garlic would equate to employment in this case.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 17, 2017)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> Might not be a stake. Like, the vampire's aversion to garlic would equate to employment in this case.


So a job application or two would ward one off?


----------



## break these cuffs (Oct 12, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> So a job application or two would ward one off?


I think just being a normal, function human being is enough to put them off.


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 13, 2017)

Army Burger said:


>



That's why it's reasonable to continue to take hormones your male body doesn't need in such a high amount. Your already ill body will definitely not get sicker.

Fucking idiots.


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Nov 11, 2017)

trombonista said:


> That is a good way to get yourself in a lot of trouble. Also, why can't he spell transmisogynists correctly?


The fact that he refuses to share with a potential partner that they're trans means they will never find a significant other.

That's a pretty important thing. It'd be a deal breaker for me, at least. I wouldn't think any less of a trans person, I'd just politely decline.

But if you can't share something that important with a partner, it means you will be forever alone.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Nov 11, 2017)

The majority of troons don't pass anyway. Even effeminate gay troons can't get rid of all their male characteristics. Only a few of them are able to fool people.

The ones who scream that they would neeeeever tell parters about their transness are the ones who look/sound obviously like their birth sex.

No normal person gets fooled by Randy. Ever heard his voice? M A N


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Army Burger (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Army Burger (Jan 15, 2018)

So Randy's back in the news again. This time he's trying to get a professor (at a university he doesn't go to) fired for his comments on social media.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...cadia-professor-to-be-fired-twitter-1.4487142






While I think what Rick Mehta said was stupid, it sure as hell isn't a fireable offense.






Oh shit, 500 people? That'll make the university change their minds.











Looks like we might see some Twitter fighting soon


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Trombonista (Feb 21, 2018)

Randy, "Sophie" isn't gonna fuck you unless you detransition.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 21, 2018)

"As a woman journalist"


----------



## niggers (Feb 21, 2018)

yeah, they're making fun of the accessory lol

not the fact you need 3 yards of fabric to conceal a dying hairline lol

or that you lightened the fuck out of your face to conceal your huge dude nose


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm surprised Randy changed out of his greasy track pants for once.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 21, 2018)

Too bad he didn't bother to brush his hair.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 22, 2018)

Being an idiot isn't illegal, Randy. Otherwise your ass would've been in jail a long time ago.


----------



## ConSluttant (Feb 22, 2018)

Dude needs to either pick up a brush or decide if he's going to be separating his hair for neglect dreadlocks. Because this look isn't working for him. Dat headband tho.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 23, 2018)

Still butthurt that he couldn't get Rick Mehta fired


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 1, 2018)

you are sub-human though


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 1, 2018)

What the hell kind of private message did he send to get blocked immediately?


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 2, 2018)

trombonista said:


> What the hell kind of private message did he send to get blocked immediately?



I don't remember, but Randy's had this absurd hate-boner for this professor at a university he didn't go to, all because the speech he practices doesn't align with Randy's views.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 2, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> professor at a university he didn't go to,


Wait, he's never had a class with this guy and he's this fucking mad?


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 2, 2018)

trombonista said:


> Wait, he's never had a class with this guy and he's this fucking mad?


yep. Because Dr. Mehta was critical of Canada's Truth and Reconciliation Commission, that is somehow grounds for him to be fired, according to Randy.

Now, when you take a look at Dr. Mehta's page on ratemyprofessors.com, it turns out that he's pretty well respected by his students:






It's a shame Randy can't get himself out of the "You're either with me or against me" mentality. It's a shitty way to live life.


----------



## Army Burger (May 2, 2018)

If that was your goal Randy, why waste all that money going to one of the most expensive universities in the province?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (May 2, 2018)

He is neither a lesbian nor a wife nor a trophy.

He isn't even a consolation prize.


----------



## cowisnow (May 29, 2018)

Geee....with the myriad drama queens in the trans community, I'd say credibility is not in your wheelhouse.  Cow crossover.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (May 29, 2018)

cowisnow said:


> Geee....with the myriad drama queens in the trans community, I'd say credibility is not in your wheelhouse.  Cow crossover.
> 
> View attachment 461032


And we keep trying to tell you queens that you're just faggots wearing dresses.

But here we are.


----------



## Derp Potato (May 29, 2018)

God damn, every picture the dude has, it's with the footlong headband.

You're not hiding anything, brochacho. We all know you're balding at an alarming rate like all troons. Just accept it.


----------



## Army Burger (May 29, 2018)

Derp Potato said:


> God damn, every picture the dude has, it's with the footlong headband.
> 
> You're not hiding anything, brochacho. We all know you're balding at an alarming rate like all troons. Just accept it.


In all of my interactions with him, he always wore the same damn pair of track pants. It's not like he was poor or anything, he was just a dirty, lazy fucker.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 28, 2018)

So Randy is moving to Saskatchewan. If there are any Kiwis in the Tisdale area, be warned.


----------



## melissarendato (Jun 30, 2018)

He has a Patreon now: https://www.patreon.com/JessicaDurling


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 2, 2018)

melissarendato said:


> He has a Patreon now: https://www.patreon.com/JessicaDurling


One patron donating $9. For a person with a Facebook page that has 27K likes, that's pathetic.


----------



## The Potatomatic 2000 (Sep 14, 2020)

Right now this picture of being a true and honest woman is raging at Rowling. Penis envy is nothing compared to these freaks.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 15, 2020)

The Potatomatic 2000 said:


> Right now this picture of being a true and honest woman is raging at Rowling. Penis envy is nothing compared to these freaks.


Post caps.


----------



## Behavioral Sink (Jun 6, 2021)

I hadn't heard much of Randy since he left town, but he just popped his head up on the Halifax library facebook page:





The troons have been harassing the library to purge Abigail Shrier's book Irreversible Damage.


----------

